# transeptal puncture



## Bellaboo (Jan 8, 2010)

Dr. performing  transeptal puncture during EP study under
guidance of intracardiac echocardiography
Looking  for code for the transeptal puncture
Thanks for any help


----------



## coding?4u (Jan 8, 2010)

I add modifier 22 to the ablation code and if you can add an additional description to your electronic claim with the cpt code of "via transseptal approach" for the carrier to see.  With the med doc it will be easier for them to see if you can clue them in.  Some carriers are not paying anymore anyway.  I just started adding 25% to my fee when the transsepetal ablation is done.  I have not had time yet to see if I am getting a higher reimbursment.  I know here in VA. that for Anthem and Cigna the 93541 is a super specialty code and they will not pay more so I don't even bill with the mod 22 or tell them it is transseptal on the claim.  I hope this gives you some guidance.


----------



## jtuominen (Jan 8, 2010)

We are billing the unlisted code 93799 for transseptal punctures during EP studies in MN. We aren't having a ton of luck getting that paid though across all payers.


----------

